# Don't no model number of my Brinkmann



## shea1973 (Jun 8, 2013)

I have had this Brinkmann Smoker for quite sometime now and it is to the point I need some replacement parts.  I can't for the life of me find the instructions that would tell me the model number.  I have tried to look online for something like my Brinkmann but have failed.  So I am hoping that someone knows what model number it is by looking at it or if someone has one just like it.  













001.JPG



__ shea1973
__ Jun 8, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Jun 9, 2013)

If all else fails, send the picture to Brinkmann customer service...   they should help you.....   

Dave


----------



## shea1973 (Jun 9, 2013)

Okay thank you Dave, I will give that a try.


----------



## bakerboy7 (Jun 9, 2013)

That is the Brinkmann Smoke King Deluxe

Model:805-2500-1

I had a heck of a time getting parts for mine but I might be able to give you some advice if you do.


----------



## shea1973 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank You Bakerboy!  I will try to see what I can get done, need the need a new pan and grill that you stick the charcoal and wood on.  It is starting to rust and break apart.


----------



## denverfanbill7 (Aug 6, 2016)

where did u find parts brother?


----------



## gr0uch0 (Aug 10, 2016)

Brinkmann's dead.  Filed bankruptcy late 2015.  You may have to do some scrounging around for parts.  Check eBay and Craig's List for starters, otherwise, just Google "Brinkmann smoker parts and see what you can come up with.  Good luck.


----------

